# pasta anytime



## jack hust (Jan 3, 2004)

its one of those off the shelf dry packs by kraft , i just ate one it was pretty good ,and they are only 1.99 each they would be great in a bulking diet


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

Cool....I'll look for em.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 4, 2004)

thanks jack


----------



## jack hust (Jan 5, 2004)

they are on the prepared food isle with the hambugar helper


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

good to know i tried looking for them today but couldn't find em.


----------

